# In-Canada vs. Outside of Canada App; Pros & Cons



## ekins (Jul 27, 2009)

I am a USC looking to move to Canada with PR status. My partner and I were married this summer and are looking to hand in the application soon.

We are at a crossroads between which of these applications to hand in.

The first option is In-Canada. With this option, I have a temporary work permit within 6-7 months but no right to appeal should the app. be denied.

The second is the Outside of Canada which would let me go in and out of Canada and have the right to appeal.
The only downside it seems is that I would have to wait longer to be able to work.

It seems VERY unlikely that my app would be turned down seeing that we have honeymoon photos, wedding photos with all family members, and reception party photos, no criminal record for either of us, I'm a young healthy male, etc, etc etc...

If we apply from inside Canada, it seems that this would move along more quickly. And if it is denied what are my options? Would we be able to take this to some sort of immigration court?

Thank you for reading!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ekins said:


> I am a USC looking to move to Canada with PR status. My partner and I were married this summer and are looking to hand in the application soon.
> 
> We are at a crossroads between which of these applications to hand in.
> 
> ...


You cannot immigrate to Canada unless you qualify for PR (Permannent Resident) status which is obtained by having an occupation on *THE LIST* of 38 that Canada deems to be in need of *OR* by having pre-arranged employment.
What do you and your wife do for living(s)?


----------



## ekins (Jul 27, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> You cannot immigrate to Canada unless you qualify for PR (Permannent Resident) status which is obtained by having an occupation on *THE LIST* of 38 that Canada deems to be in need of *OR* by having pre-arranged employment.
> What do you and your wife do for living(s)?


*
Sorry I didn't make this clear in my original post but my spouse is a Canadian citizen therefore I would be immigrating as family class spouse. We have all of the documents that we need, it's just a matter of submitting them as inside or outside of Canada.*


----------



## benjamintimmins (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,
I have a similar situation that is currently taking place. I am an Australian 28 year old male who recently married a Canadian woman from Ottawa who is a Canadian citizen and I am planning to move over there and eventually become a PR. However for now I have been advised that the fastest option available for me to be in Canada with my wife is to obtain a 2 year WHP (working holiday program) visa. So far this has taken two months longer to process than I expected and i am still waiting in Australia. During my two years working there I intend to seek sponership and residency. So that is how I am approaching it.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

benjamintimmins said:


> Hi,
> I have a similar situation that is currently taking place. I am an Australian 28 year old male who recently married a Canadian woman from Ottawa who is a Canadian citizen and I am planning to move over there and eventually become a PR. However for now I have been advised that the fastest option available for me to be in Canada with my wife is to obtain a 2 year WHP (working holiday program) visa. So far this has taken two months longer to process than I expected and i am still waiting in Australia. During my two years working there I intend to seek sponership and residency. So that is how I am approaching it.


I have never heard of a 2 year WHP but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist. As the spouse of a Canadian citizen you can enter Canada on a SOWP (Spousal Open Work Permit) which allows you to settle/work wherever you choose.
You should read the following for guidance: Sponsoring your family: Spouses and dependent children


----------

